# HOW MUCH SHOULD I FEED MY HEDGIE???



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

hey,
i brought home my male hedgie on friday, and he had turned 6 weeks old on thursday. i've been feeding him a little under a fourth of a cup every 24 hrs (which is usually how long it takes him to consume it. is that too much, too little, just right? anyway, i'm sort of at a loss here, so any advice would be WONDERFL.


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Most hedgehogs are free fed unless there is a medical problem. Once you get an idea of how much he usually eats, put a few more kibble than that so he always has food available


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I have no experience with feeding babies but the stickies in the Nutrition thread will likely answer your questions...


----------

